# Paphiopedilum Giovanni Bellini - a white dwarf



## fibre (Dec 4, 2018)

I registered Paphiopedilum Giovanni Bellini at the 1st of Dec. It is Paph. (thaianum x Pacific Rainbow). Surprisingly this one come out as good as I had hoped or even better! Here is the first one in flower. Some more to follow, but I got only a few seedlings back from the lab. 

This plant is growing in a pot of 7 cm! 
NS 7.6 cm, PW 3.0 cm, LS 13 cm

If this was your Paph, which way would you use it for further breeding?


----------



## karategirl73 (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh my gosh I love it! Such a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 4, 2018)

cross with in-charm white for more vigor?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 4, 2018)

Cute!


----------



## fibre (Dec 5, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> cross with in-charm white for more vigor?



MORE vigor?? Have a look at my first pic: This plant is still a nice clump!


----------



## valenzino (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice one!!!I'll back cross it with thaianum again...for even smaller plant and longher stem....but you may loose some size of flower


----------



## monocotman (Dec 5, 2018)

that is very special.
First thing I'd do is remake the cross...
David


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2018)

monocotman said:


> First thing I'd do is remake the cross...
> David


Smart. Then cross with niveum. 
Very nice. Looks like a nice mini-complex, thanks for sharing.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 13, 2018)

I love it. It needs some armeniacum


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 13, 2018)

Love the subtle veining in the petals and dorsal along with the green staminode. Great cross. I'd like to see this crossed with fairieanum 'album'.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 13, 2018)

back cross to thaianum or niveum, but what I'd do is self it to see if you get something more interesting out.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 13, 2018)

Cracking cross. The plant looks so happy. Congratulations.

Cross onto helenae. Keep it small, maybe get more pastel colors and a clumping habit. 

I second the idea of armeniacum for much the same reason: pastel colors.


----------



## fibre (Dec 17, 2018)

littlefrog said:


> back cross to thaianum or niveum, but what I'd do is self it to see if you get something more interesting out.





TyroneGenade said:


> Cracking cross. The plant looks so happy. Congratulations.
> Cross onto helenae. Keep it small, maybe get more pastel colors and a clumping habit.
> I second the idea of armeniacum for much the same reason: pastel colors.



Tank you all!

I like the idea to self it! Maybe it is even better to cross it with its half-sister Paph. El Greco (niveum x Pacific Rainbow). A kind of mixture of back-crossing and selfing 

To cross it with helenae will most likely loose the outstretched broad petals. The habit is still a nice clumping one. So probably no bonus this way. But a Novelty with helenae in its background like In-Charm Gold would be great! Unfortunately I don't have anything like this. Does anyone have a good In-Charm Topaz, Bacolic Day, Miaohua Golden Venus, ((Jollix x Lovely Land) x helenae) 'Leprechaun'... or something along that line to swap pollen?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 17, 2018)

fibre said:


> Tank you all!
> 
> I like the idea to self it! Maybe it is even better to cross it with its half-sister Paph. El Greco (niveum x Pacific Rainbow). A kind of mixture of back-crossing and selfing
> 
> To cross it with helenae will most likely loose the outstretched broad petals. The habit is still a nice clumping one. So probably no bonus this way. But a Novelty with helenae in its background like In-Charm Gold would be great! Unfortunately I don't have anything like this. Does anyone have a good In-Charm Topaz, Bacolic Day, Miaohua Golden Venus, ((Jollix x Lovely Land) x helenae) 'Leprechaun'... or something along that line to swap pollen?



I have an excellent Topaz Magic in flower (awarded). Flower is pretty old but the pollen should be good. Can see it on my web page. I have In Charm Topaz too, some pretty good ones, but not in flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 18, 2018)

The Topaz Magic is nice.


----------



## fibre (Dec 18, 2018)

littlefrog said:


> I have an excellent Topaz Magic in flower (awarded). Flower is pretty old but the pollen should be good. Can see it on my web page. I have In Charm Topaz too, some pretty good ones, but not in flower.



What an offer! :rollhappy:


----------

